
Gmail's New Task List Manager: A Remember The Milk Killer? - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/gmail-tasks-lists-management-remember-the-milk-killer/
======
socratees
I think so, i already started using google tasks, i'm pretty sure they're
gonna improve it more in the future.

